# Staying in NYC



## maximilian ping (May 11, 2009)

Me and my lady and 4 year old whippersnapper are planning on going to NYC for a week or 10 days in September. No reason, except we fancy it and i think the little one will find it interesting. Been there a few times before and always had good time, esp in Brooklyn

But i've got no idea what the best/cheapest thing is to do as far as accommodation is. is it renting an apartment? (websites i've checked out seem to be min $150 a night!) or hotel (i'm too scared to look at prices for a week)? what is the best thing to do?


----------



## editor (May 11, 2009)

Craigslist might come up trumps, otherwise try these:
http://nymag.com/urban/guides/nyonthecheap/travel/hotels.htm
http://gonyc.about.com/od/hotels/tp/topcheaphotel.htm
http://www.citysearch.com/list/114651


----------



## maximilian ping (May 11, 2009)

thanks mr ed


----------



## softybabe (May 11, 2009)

maximilian ping said:


> Me and my lady and 4 year old whippersnapper are planning on going to NYC for a week or 10 days in September. No reason, except we fancy it and i think the little one will find it interesting. Been there a few times before and always had good time, esp in Brooklyn
> 
> But i've got no idea what the best/cheapest thing is to do as far as accommodation is. is it renting an apartment? (websites i've checked out seem to be min $150 a night!) or hotel (i'm too scared to look at prices for a week)? what is the best thing to do?



We found staying outside Manhattan much cheaper...we've stayed in New Jersey twice and it works...just one bus to Manhattan and an outlet across the road to spend money saved


----------



## brix (May 11, 2009)

softybabe said:


> We found staying outside Manhattan much cheaper...we've stayed in New Jersey twice and it works...just one bus to Manhattan and an outlet across the road to spend money saved



And brilliant views of Manhattan across the Hudson.  







I stayed with a friend in Hoboken once - loved it


----------



## chazegee (May 12, 2009)

This one's about as cheap as quality gets.
http://www.hotel17ny.com/hotel.aspx?pg=home


----------



## pk (May 14, 2009)

You don't want to cheap in Manhatten, not with a kid in tow.

We stayed at the Aladdin hotel once, on a budget... you could smell the crack cocaine smoke wafting through the keyhole from the fuckers down the hall.


----------



## Dirty Martini (May 14, 2009)

I'd go for Craigslist. I got a 10-day sublet in a loft-type affair in Williamsburg a few years ago, at $70 a night.

Just keep looking and snap up anything that seems promising.

e2a: Some of the sub-let prices are a pisstake, but good deals do appear.


----------



## mhendo (May 18, 2009)

Definitely give Craigslist a whirl. My wife had to do some research in New York a few years back, and we got a one-bedroom loft apartment in Soho for $1000 for a month. It wasn't the most beautiful, renovated apartment you've ever seen, but it was perfectly nice, right on Canal Street, and the price was a steal. The only downside was the five floors of stairs from the street to the apartment.


----------



## 1927 (May 18, 2009)

chazegee said:


> This one's about as cheap as quality gets.
> http://www.hotel17ny.com/hotel.aspx?pg=home



Dont do it! 

Stayed here last year and for 110 pounds a night the room we had was sosmall that I could stand in the middle of the room and touch the walls on both sides.

As always on these threads I will recommend www.staythenight.com great location, great rooms and great prices. Send him your sdateas and he will let you knopw what is available. For three of you I suggest guestroom 2 or the fox suite


----------



## llantwit (Jun 17, 2009)

pk said:


> You don't want to cheap in Manhatten, not with a kid in tow.
> 
> We stayed at the Aladdin hotel once, on a budget... you could smell the crack cocaine smoke wafting through the keyhole from the fuckers down the hall.



I've stayed there, too. Dodgey as.


----------

